# JAXB - Map



## jobu0101 (20. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite derzeit mit JAXB und habe fast immer eigene Klassen gespeichert und geladen. Nun würde ich gerne eine Map<Integer, eigene Klasse> speichern. Bei JAXBContext.newInstance(Map.class); sagt er mir java.util.Map is an interface, and JAXB can't handle interfaces. Da hat er wohl recht. Doch wie kann ich dann das tun, was ich gerne möchte?


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mrz 2010)

Du brauchst einen Adapter der dir das Map-Interface richtig de- und serialisiert.
Re: Example of JAXB and HashMap serialization?


----------



## jobu0101 (20. Mrz 2010)

Okay, ich muss also eine Klasse schreiben, die die Map als Feld hat...

Danke!


----------

